# RC Royal Crown cola- Canada



## Canadacan (Mar 29, 2018)

It had recently been brought to my attention that there is another generation of Canadian RC bottles not too often found. At first when I heard of this I said to my friend, who has a complete carton with bottles...It must be American because we never had those bottles!.. but he insisted they were Canadian and have the Dominion glass mark. He was not positive but believed it may be a first generation bottle, I had nothing to go on because for one, I'd never seen one...except for USA versions, and two...I'd never really researched them before.
Fast forward to the last week, I was in our local shop and picked up a RC cola (first gen) in excellent condition, on the same shelf there was that diamond shape label RC bottle!...After examining it I could not tell if it was Canadian or US because it was so dirty, ...it was clear glass, unlike most US versions are green tinged,...but I decided to leave it behind.
Then on a whim Monday afternoon I decided to stop in and look at it again, and figured what the heck...it's a nice bottle and will clean up well, and if it turns out to be a US version...no big deal 
Once I got it cleaned up I was able to identify the makers mark on the side as Dominion glass...very same type of marking is found on several of my Crush bottles....that little diamond is tiny, but it's there!
So in the last couple of days I was able to determine the diamond at the top with the bowtie crown design was used between 1967-1969...a pretty short time period really. 
In the process of this research I came across an Canadian style label RC but this one did not have the Block lettering, but instead has the same updated style RC as on the diamond label....so it appears there is also a transition label!
Another note is the fact the early bottles have CAN. T.M. REG. .... the transition bottle appears to have the ® mark, and the diamond label also has the ® mark.


Three generations of RC bottles, dated 1965, 1968, 1978



First generation carton and bottles.




This is a 16oz first generation carton...note the absence of 'Cola'.... at this time I don't know if this was the standard color for the flavor bottles or if other colored cartons were made.



This was the flavor bottle with no 'Cola' on it, I have no doubt it became filled with cola over it's use.
Other flavors that I know of are Club soda, Ginger ale, Lemon-lime, Orange,...I'm sure there has to be a few more!



This needs little introduction...the second generation carton and bottles.



This is the suspected transition bottle.


A Canadian thermometer with the second gen bottle and the new RC logo.
 

An American ad for 1967 showing the second gen bottle for Canada and carton.
I'm unsure what generation this bottle was for the USA...4th..5th?


An American ad for 1969...again a bit of a transition as it has the second gen bottle but also the new logo.


And a favorite...my 1961 Canadian RC sign.


----------



## RCO (Mar 29, 2018)

I had a 16 oz Royal Crown bottle but not sure where it Is currently , found a picture of it in my pictures . it could be in a box in the garage if I still have it


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 29, 2018)

Canadacan, that's some great info on the Canadian RC cola's. I have never seen the all blue cardboard cases either. Very nice. Most of my research was on the very early RC bottles, not the 60's or 70's one. I always wanted to collect all the variations of RC bottles but you have to put a limit somewhere.lol I have two of that style in American versions. A 10 oz with the 'bow tie' logo from 1968 and a half quart from 1961, both Owens Illinois. Excellent sign also.


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 29, 2018)

RCO... great bottle! I know they are out there those 16oz ers....I had seen a 16oz in green glass a year or longer back. I have however not seen a 16oz marked 'cola'.


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks iggyworf! Seeing your bottles (green tinged) and knowing the dates helps reconfirm what I now know...and my 10oz is also dated 1968!..great year!..that's my year 
I never really pursued RC but in the last couple of years I've come across stuff so it's ended up in the collection. I'm not sure why RC had such a late entry into Canada but suspect it did not want to compete with Kik cola in the 40's and 50's. 
I sure can see the appeal of the older RC American bottles!...some fantastic ones they are!


----------



## JKL (Mar 29, 2018)

I have this bottle with the diamond logo.  Not sure who gave me this bottle but I've had it for a while.  The marks on bottom are small and faint but pretty sure Consumers Glass.  I never knew the origins because of what looks like Asian icons on the bottle's neck.


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 29, 2018)

JKL said:


> I have this bottle with the diamond logo.  Not sure who gave me this bottle but I've had it for a while.  The marks on bottom are small and faint but pretty sure Consumers Glass.  I never knew the origins because of what looks like Asian icons on the bottle's neck.



Definitely not for the Canadian market, can't see it being a Consumers glass product?..unless they were contracted to produce the bottle? looks like Thai lettering possibly.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks for posting that stuff Canadacan. Never saw the Canadian RC items before. Cool!


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 20, 2018)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> Thanks for posting that stuff Canadacan. Never saw the Canadian RC items before. Cool!



Your welcome!...glad you enjoyed  .... it was an interesting thing that they developed a distinctive Canadian style in the early years.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Apr 23, 2018)

Canadacan said:


> Your welcome!...glad you enjoyed  .... it was an interesting thing that they developed a distinctive Canadian style in the early years.



Absolutely!


----------



## Donas12 (Jan 10, 2021)

Really enjoyed reading this older thread. Lots of good information here.
Thought I’d share this green 10oz which is Canadian and stamped from Toronto on the base.
Not sure if it’s common in this colour, but it displays well in this green.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 10, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Really enjoyed reading this older thread. Lots of good information here.
> Thought I’d share this green 10oz which is Canadian and stamped from Toronto on the base.
> Not sure if it’s common in this colour, but it displays well in this green.View attachment 216883


Nice, I don't think those are particularly common.  I've never seen any Royal Crown Cola bottle in green that I can remember.


----------



## brent little (Jan 10, 2021)

Think the last girl holding the bottle played in Petty Coat Juction back in the sixties


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 10, 2021)

Canadacan said:


> Thanks iggyworf! Seeing your bottles (green tinged) and knowing the dates helps reconfirm what I now know...and my 10oz is also dated 1968!..great year!..that's my year
> I never really pursued RC but in the last couple of years I've come across stuff so it's ended up in the collection. I'm not sure why RC had such a late entry into Canada but suspect it did not want to compete with Kik cola in the 40's and 50's.
> I sure can see the appeal of the older RC American bottles!...some fantastic ones they are!


I don't recall those type of RC bottles in Louisville Kentucky only the very newer ones but most of them look different than those around here but I do know the older RC from around here it's from the thirties and it's a really cool bottle totally different than anything that is shown here and it was a silk screen was a nice-looking bottle the earliest one I've ever seen around here but I think those bottles are pretty neat I've never seen RC that look like that in  Louisville Kentucky nice job keep on looking keep it digging that's what this Hobbies all about variety awesome thanks for the pictures


----------



## RCO (Jan 10, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Really enjoyed reading this older thread. Lots of good information here.
> Thought I’d share this green 10oz which is Canadian and stamped from Toronto on the base.
> Not sure if it’s common in this colour, but it displays well in this green.




don't think I've seen royal crown in green before either , have obviously seen the clear version of that bottle . don't really have any royal crown bottles at the moment .

as they only sold cola ? does seem different for it to be in green , cola normally in clear bottles , unless they had other non cola flavours at some point

do have a couple different cans in the garage though , might be 4 or 5 different ones , some say RC cola


----------



## Canadacan (May 19, 2022)

It's been a long while since I've added anything to the RC family!...still hunting for a green 10oz!...lol
Recently I was able to add one of those little 8oz bottles dated 1960, and a quart dated 1966,
 both are from the Dominion glass co.
There is no marking on size so I'm assuming it's a 26oz.





Here's a pic showing the upper neck ACL 



The 8 ounce front.



The 8oz back


----------



## Donas12 (May 19, 2022)

Canadacan said:


> It's been a long while since I've added anything to the RC family!...still hunting for a green 10oz!...lol
> Recently I was able to add one of those little 8oz bottles dated 1960, and a quart dated 1966,
> both are from the Dominion glass co.
> There is no marking on size so I'm assuming it's a 26oz.
> ...


Fantastic, congrats! That is a great looking bottle in the quart. Quite sleek design. Now if there was a green quart..


----------



## Canadacan (May 19, 2022)

Donas12 said:


> Fantastic, congrats! That is a great looking bottle in the quart. Quite sleek design. Now if there was a green quart..


Hey thanks!
Oh man a green!...that would be one beautiful bottle!


----------



## Donas12 (May 19, 2022)

Here’s the 16 oz green. Dated 1960.


----------



## Canadacan (May 19, 2022)

Donas12 said:


> Here’s the 16 oz green. Dated 1960.


Love those green 16oz.....I still only have one clear 16oz in my 16oz carton...lol, I guess it has not been a priority.


----------



## Dave_in_Burlington (Jun 11, 2022)

found on June 10th 2022 in the Burlington, Ontario, Canada area while out snapping mushroom photos.
also found an old farmers dump site about a 1/4 mile from where I found this Royal Crown bottle, unfortunitly I left it in the woods where I found it but will go back & grab it on my next mushroom hunt.

I only snapped this single photo.


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 11, 2022)

Dave_in_Burlington said:


> found on June 10th 2022 in the Burlington, Ontario, Canada area while out snapping mushroom photos.
> also found an old farmers dump site about a 1/4 mile from where I found this Royal Crown bottle, unfortunitly I left it in the woods where I found it but will go back & grab it on my next mushroom hunt.
> 
> I only snapped this single photo.


Nice!!!...there will be bottles at the farmers dump for sure!
That label will need to cure for 30 days before even gently washing, allow it to dry and it may hold up.


----------

